# 2009 September Opener nearly here



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello all,

Year has gone so fast September is almost here.. And I am not seein' big numbers of commen crows yet here in western new York State.. The Location I normally Crow hunt from just so happens to also be in the same small fields which I bow hunt also in October.. I hate to spook away the bucks from the standing corn or the soy bean fields..

So I may end up relocating myself So I don't spook my other Hunting Interest.. Archery whitetail hunting...

Crow Decoys all been checked over, No broken or cracked spots.. Now all that I await is a day before season so I can Place all my different call unit batteries on chargers.... Nephew won't be hunting with me, Stationed in York P.A. For College...So this will be a solo crow season, Unless someone wants to Join me when the Numbers Grow to over 200-500 a day I view...

For now I see normally 20-30 at the most a day if that....

Best wishes all,

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Was Out today Scouting and took my bow along so I could test out my range finder and try and shoot a few woodchucks around the edge of the soy bean field i'll be crow hunting some next month...

And I stepped out of the jeep wrangler grabbed my bow made it 11 feet away and spotted fresh black bear tracks in the soft soil....

So I Didn't want to come across a momma and her cub,So I sat in the jeep and just watched for whitetails feeding and ranged them to see how it worked out..

Traded my .22 Savage Mark 2 for a nice range finder for Bow hunting,after launching 8 arrows at 7 bucks last season in this same area.. I need to know distance so I can use the correct Pin..So it's the only reason now why I use my bow on woodchucks..

Anyhow,I can't watch till September 1st,Thou I haven't seen many Crows, it's that itch and desire we all love..to be afield and try our tricks...

I Still need to Buy a fiber optic Front site to place on my 870 Exspress 12 gauge.. as it may be my main crow,duck and goose gun.. But I Still Love to take out my Model 48 Remington semi auto as i get the follow up shots thrown at them crows faster... 
But all in all It's still a Blast to sit motionless in a hedge row and jump out and shoot the double barrel boito .12 gauge..beatiful gun, and feels fun to have it afield with me...Wish I could cart all .12 gauge guns with me, yet N.Y.S. allows just one gun Pr person afield...Unless it's a rifle and Pistol .....

Anyhow,Best wishes to all this season...And I hope to Share Pics and keep a Head count this time around and Shots fired Pr Birds harvested...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello all, Sitting here all excited for September 1st to arrive for crow season to open.. Yet I just noticed the 1st is on a Tuesday..So I have to wait till the 4th to get started..Bummer...

I haven't gone afield yet to trim branches and layer a few more branches over the top corners of the blinds....

But I no longer have my truck,So I can't cart my 4 wheeler afield to cart tools to trim,and so on and have a few strings tossed over tree tops ahead of top and just add a fishing swivel to the end,So I can just connect the crow decoy and pull the string to raise it up high and tie it off..

I did make it to Wally world two days ago to buy another case of 100 Winchester 12 gauge 2 3/4" #7 1/8 shot.. Low base....

And it gets closer to Friday the 4th I'll charge my batteries and gather my decoys in some sort of large tote bag I can cart over my shoulder.

My Wife surprised me today when she got homefrom work,And asked if I placed her long bird barrel with vent rib back on her 20 gauge 1100..I asked why,She wants to try out crow hunting and squirrel hunting with me this year,As our Sportsmen permit last year costed us $68.00 each including a extra doe tag... This year We had to pay the new Price for the same stuff and it costed us $88.00 Each Plus $10.00 for a chance at a Extra doe tag...

So $196.00 invested we best shoot some rabbits,squirrels,grouse,Crows, and so on,so we have time afield and add some extra meat to the freezer....

Best wishes all,

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck to you Scottie! Next Tuesday we'll be hunting doves in the wheat fields of western MN. I only got out crow hunting those 2 times in the last 6 weeks, but hopefully you'll get into em and put some on the ground!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Pfeiferada, I Would love to try Dove hunting, See shows on t.v. all the time of dove hunting and lots of shooting action... Thats why I got into crow hunting,Somedays they are all over me sitting in my blind with a call playing...

I Have yet to see a crow hunting show on the,But that won't stop me from havin' some fun.

My Wife is Joining me Saturday or Sunday to crow hunt she is using her remington 1000 20gauge with afull choke and some 2 3/4 #7 1/2 shot...

I Plan to hunker down in the blind with her or place the speaker between us, as the two blinds are 145-180 yards apart..and the crows fly Over the one and circle the one in the center of the field...

Tuesday i want to Hit my Deer hunting ground and harvest a few gray and fox squirrels... So not as many to bark and tell deer where I am when I have my bow in hand...

Good Luck on your Doves and shoot three extra for me...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Tomorrow Friday the 4th has finally arrived...Opening day of crow season for us in N.Y.S.

I Will be Taken my Cuz's Boy with me.

Even thou I have yet to see a large number spot ofcrows this year,We still want to be afield to see if we can call in and shoot 2 each, and keep a log book...

Waiting on Funds,As I want to Order Bob's dvd's and the two hand held crow calls he mentioned to a other post of mine....

Take care

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Man!!, I love to crow hunt. The sad thing is, I haven't crow hunted in 7 yrs...and that's bummed me out. Oh well!! someday soon.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

GooseHunter64,If anywhere near Hornell N.Y. you are welcome to come along and shoot some Commen Crows.. I Have the decoys,calls and Spots I can bring friends On...

I'll Try and shoot a few tomorrow for ya...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, IL is a long way from NY state...and to travel for just a few crows...I'll pass...but thank you, for the invite. :beer:


----------

